# I'm such a tree hugger



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok so I am very annoyed by junk mail.. I mean I like to get any kind of mail lol It makes my walk to the mail box worthwhile. It's just this.... Today I got in the mail a letter from the 2010 census... alerting me that I would soon receive the 2010 census! I mean is that really necessary? Think of how much paper was wasted in doing that. They have been advertising it on the tv and talking about it on the news... who really doesn't know the census is coming? And why send out a letter saying "soon you'll get it!" Waste of paper!!! :flush:










:rofl::rofl::rofl:

-a message from your GP hippie...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree. Every penny counts these days.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Good one Krystal!!! lol
Megan I can still love you even though you are a tree hugger I guess.......
That is one rule we have among friends, NEVER TALK POLITICS  you remember last time we went there right? lol


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm not a tree hugger but junk mail still pisses me off.

41pounds: Helping You Lose the Weight of Junk Mail : TreeHugger


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Good one Krystal!!! lol
> Megan I can still love you even though you are a tree hugger I guess.......
> That is one rule we have among friends, NEVER TALK POLITICS  you remember last time we went there right? lol


What do politics have to do with this?
I can't stand the wasting of paper and killing of trees either.Think of how many trees are chopped down everyday for useless,unnecessary things.
People are very wasteful nowadays and aren't thinking about the impact they are making on future generations and the earth


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

dixieland said:


> What do politics have to do with this?
> I can't stand the wasting of paper and killing of trees either.Think of how many trees are chopped down everyday for useless,unnecessary things.
> People are very wasteful nowadays and aren't thinking about the impact they are making on future generations and the earth


Woohoo Huggers unite! lol :rofl:

Lisa yeah.. I learned to never talk politics on an internet forum again! haha

But I do agree with Dixie... it's not really political... its just wastefulness. I feel the same way about all the food that gets thrown away. When I worked at Sams Club they would throw away the leftover rotisserie chickens every night. They could have sended them home with the employees.. but it was against policy. So in my eyes this was a whole chicken killed for no reason, processed, cooked, packaged and thrown away.  There are a lot of people out there starving...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HA! I see tree hugger I think liberal, that's just my over active conservative mind  

I agree there is a ton of waste that goes on for no good reason. I know many stores will have a program where they would donate left overs, thats a shame they just threw it away.

Junk mail can be very annoying and that is why I don't give out my address or enter sweep stakes. Every one sells your info!!! My phone company sold my new business phone number and I get every telemarketer yahoo call my business line. It is very aggravating!!!

I sign up for paperless statements where I can, they just email them to me.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> HA! I see tree hugger I think liberal, that's just my over active conservative mind
> 
> I agree there is a ton of waste that goes on for no good reason. I know many stores will have a program where they would donate left overs, thats a shame they just threw it away.
> 
> ...


That's what I do,sign up for paperless statements.
It's ridiculous how wasteful some companies are.Here in NC when somebody is on medicaid they mail them a paper medicaid card every month.Can you imagine with how many people that are on medicaid,all the paper that wastes and could be used elsewhere.
Lisa,I have an overly active conservative mind too.Just not that overly active /lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

haha I've decided over the past few years that I have become more on the fence about a lot of issues. Because I have the state of mind of "just because I don't like this doesn't mean that other people shouldn't be able to partake..." So my views on things have changed a lot... There are a lot of conservative views that I do agree with... as well as liberal ones. But on the core... ya'll know I'm a hippie!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

i hate junkmail, but not as much as bills. we should wipe out all debt for the love of trees. starting with mine! 
save the trees! wipe out debt! lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

me next!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ok I'll be a tree hugger for that! lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> ok I'll be a tree hugger for that! lol


:rofl: I know,right!That's about the only way!:rofl:


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I worked at Wlamart, bunch of a holes. and they threw everything away.and the sad part about that was that they had people come for donations every day. and we were set up to donate not throw food away. Its really quite sad.
And They had the no sending food home with associates policy there too. Which I find ridiculous. Winco donates there food and waht can't be donated the sell or give to there employees for cheaper, and same with bread companies like Franz, and even hostess. 
It sucks that our voice only goes so far.
wahh. 
but I have to say. I've gotten lazy, and kinda wasteful myself so I guess I can't be to judgemental.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAO! We got the same letter and my husband was just going on about the same thing!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> LMAO! We got the same letter and my husband was just going on about the same thing!


LOL NICE!!!!


----------

